# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Kakva ideja mi je pala napamet!!!

## Kaja

Dakle, najbitnija stvar za vrijeme trudnoće mi je bila da dojim bebicu. I stalno sam samo o tome mislila. Npr. kad sam išla u shoping za malu pridošlicu :D , nije mi ni padalo na pamet da kupujem bočice, izdajalice i takve potrepštine, da se "ne ureknem" pa da ne mogu dojiti :? 
E, sad. Ne znam kakvo je stanje kod vas, ali ovdje, u mom okruženju, ljudi baš i nisu nešto obavješteni o dobrobiti dojenja. OK, znaju da je to dobro za bebice, ali još vladaju one dobre stare "ostat ćeš bez mlijeka", "mlijeko ti je slabo", "pij puno kravljeg da povećaš svoje",  :Evil or Very Mad:  i tako redom.
U dojenju mi je jaaaaako puno pomogao ovaj forum (hvala cure 8) )

A koja je moja ideja??? Evo ovako: zamislite da Udruga Roda počne tiskati majice za mamice s natpisima, npr. Ponosna sam jer dojim; Majčino mlijeko je cool. Ili recimo, majičice za bebače: Ja volim cicati mamino mlijeko. A na leđima velika otisnuta Roda.

Ha, jesam li pametna ili  :wink:

----------


## Ines

jesi, pametna si.
al majce vec postoje! :D 

budu ti cure vise napisale-ja znam samo za onu sa 'malim, velikim....'  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

jesi, pametna si   :Smile:  
i mi isto   :Laughing:  
vec ih imamo 2 vrste za odrasle, 1 za bebace

----------


## ivarica

eto vidis, svi se slazu s tobom da si pametna   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

ili uzivo na Hani



imamo ih jos u velicini 74 i 80, u ovoj boji, cijena 50 kuna plus postarina


odrasle moram pronaci na kompu

----------


## Kaja

Ovo je ludo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gdje su te majice??????? Hoću ih :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bébé

Jaaaao i ja bi jednu! A kakl se mogu nabaviti?

----------


## Magdalena

I ja, i ja. Kako se najbrže može doći do ovakve majice?

----------


## Bébé

Ajd sad koja ce prije!   :Razz:

----------


## Mamita

ajde daj brzo ja bi jednu za maloga 80-icu. daj daj daj

----------


## Kaja

Halo, cure, ja sam prva na redu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mojabeba

i mi bi isto..javite nam kako da dodjemo do njih..
mama i kćer

----------


## mara

i mi se bilježimo na listu

----------


## ivarica

mara i mamita, vama mogu sutra donijeti na sastanak.

ostali, nazovite me radnim danom od 10 do 14 na 61 77 500 pa cemo nesto smisliti.
nisam nikad slala postom sa placanjem pouzecem   :Embarassed:  ali, nauciti cemo i to   :Laughing:

----------


## mara

super, nama treba 74, bilo koja boja-ak ih ima vise

----------

Hoćemo i mi...veličinu 80...molim ponizno da me se zabilježi...

A kakve su za odrasle??

----------


## MalaSirena

I ja sam zainteresirana za broj 80!! Kako do nje???

----------


## ivana7997

2 kom br 80

a znam kak se salje pouzecem  :D

----------


## ivarica

a znas li doci do rezultata junior kupa? ako znas, dobijes majice preko reda  :Wink: 

sutra slazem majice prema redosljedu postova, ima ih jos jako malo, ali mislim da ste sve ovdje pokrivene (i mayah je vec rezervirala dvije)

/izgleda da nas ceka nadotiskavanje  :Smile:  /

----------


## tiaiva

molim te meni ostavi jednu 74 i jednu 80, sutra ti se javim da se dogovorimo o preuzimanju

----------


## klmama

ja po svoje nikad nisam došla  :Embarassed:  
ima koja 74 za brunu? i 80 za lukasa?onak preko veze?pa preuzmem u ponedjeljak na utrci  :Embarassed:  i platim kavu?

----------


## Bébé

A jel majica kosta? (mislim, osim postarine)

ps: jesu li sve iste boje odn. ona tamnija bez bas ko na slikici iznad?

----------


## zrinka

ivarice, stavi i slike majica za velike, one su skroz cool  :Smile: 

znas sto mi se neki dan dogodilo, upoznali smo jednu zenu, ona nas gleda i kaze da ja vas mozda nisam vidjela ovo ljeto na trajektu prema solti, zapamtila sam vas jer je TM imao smisnu majicu s temom dojenja i kaze kako joj je to bilo fenomenalno i da je stalno gledala a vidi ovog tate, bas je fora :D

----------


## mayah79

Joj Ivarice ja nikako da dodjem svojih majica vec mjesecima, smrc, smrc, smrc...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Postoji li mogucnost da mi se to posalje postom please??? Nemam nikog u Zg jadna ja... Posta mi je jedino rjesenje, platicu ja troskove postarine, a novac mogu poslati preporucenom posiljkom???
Neka druga ideja??

----------


## zrinka

ja se uskoro spremam u sarajevo, pa ako ti nije zurba mogu ti ih donijeti  :Smile: 
negdje kroz svibanj mislimo doci, ja se nadam  :Smile:

----------


## litala

zrinka on the road again  :Razz:  :D:D:D

----------


## zrinka

litala, os s nama?  :Razz:   :Smile: 
prvo idemo u zadar pomoci curama u apelu za vrtice a onda do sarajeva na kolace na slatku cosu :D

----------


## mayah79

Super zrinka, ta mi se ideja jakooooooooo svidja!!! Mogu cekati jos mjesec dana, kad sam mogla ovako dugo... Mozemo se dogovoriti i na pp.  :D  :D  :D 
Sad sam skroz happy!!!

----------


## Maggie

Ako ostane još koja broj 80, molim i meni rezervirati !

----------


## Simone

Kako izgledaju majice za Velike   :Laughing:  

ja bih rado šopingirala  :wink:

----------


## Mamita

evo može onda donesi sutra. tj. danas. vidimo se.

----------


## Vrijeska

I ja bih jednu br. 80, danas bih ju pokupila, ako ima ... (U King Crossu sam osatla bez novaca i nisam ju mogla kupiti, pa zaboravila ...)

Hvala.

----------


## ivarica

jeste navalile jutros na telefon   :Laughing:  
tiaiva, sori sto sam te morala otkantati, zvonio mi je SOS, zovi ponovo

----------


## ivarica

cure, pokupovale ste mi sve majice  :Shock: 

nema cak ni za svih vas.
idemo redom 

kaja - 74 i 80 boja pijeska
tiaiva - 74 tamno plava i 80 boja pijeska
one su me odmah zvale   :Smile:  

onda dalje po postovima s foruma kako ste se javljali sa brojem
mamita - 80 boja pijeska 
mara - 74 boja pijeska
anci - 80 boja pijeska
mala sirena - 80 boja pijeska
ivana7997 - 80 -  (moze zasad samo jedna?)
klmama - 80 boja pijeska (nemam vise 74)
maggie - 80 boja pijeska
vrijeska 80 - boja pijeska

mayah - tebi ce zrinka poslati iz splita, imaju tamo nekoliko komada ne znaju sad napamet 

mojabeba i magdalena, niste napisale broj moze svakoj 80 - jedna

cure s popisa nazovite me za dogovor oko preuzimanja


i to je sve 
nema vise, prodano

tiskati cemo ih ubrzo ponovo.

----------


## ivarica

bebe, tebe sam preskocila  :Sad: 

majica kosta 50 kuna plus postarina
dogovoriti cemo sa curama iz splita sljedeci tjedan da ti one posalju, moze?

----------


## Mamita

možeš li pliz donjeti na sastanak?

----------


## ivarica

oke

----------


## mayah79

Triput hura za majice
HURA   :Razz:  
HURA   :Razz:  
HURA   :Razz:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Vrijeska

Juuuuupiiiii!
Hvala ti.

----------


## apricot

Izgleda da smo zakasnile  :Crying or Very sad:  
A ja uzela slobodan dan da mogu napisati zadaću za Edukaciju i da malo švrljam po Forumu  :Crying or Very sad:  
Samo, zašto je natpis na engleskom?
Ima li šanse da sljedeća "tura" bude na hrvatskom?

mayah79, već sam napisala na nekom drugom podforumu, ako treba nešto slati za Sarajevo, samo javite - idu ljudi svake srijede, a baza je, čini mi se, negdje blizu Vilsonovog.

----------


## renata

a kako bi na hrvatskom ono DD u Addicted pretvorila u cice?   :Laughing:  

ivarice, jel imas slike majica za odrasle?  :Smile:

----------


## Maja

kak je ovo planulo  :shock:  :shock: 
znala sam da su dobre al ovo  :shock:

----------


## ivarica

odrasle su obicne T-shirt, majice s porukom, razmisljamo da bi isle i na neke strukirane za 
plavih odraslih majica vise nema, nijedne jedine  :Sad: 
sivih ima, nasla sam na kompu sliku, ali babababies mi strajka

----------


## anchie76

> a kako bi na hrvatskom ono DD u Addicted pretvorila u cice?



Hebate, tek sam sad skuzila da su to cice, a imam tu majicu doma     :Laughing:   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivarica

anchie   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , ti ko moj ivar: bas mi je fora ova majica sa očima

----------


## Alamama

kad cemo stampat one plave opet? ja imam vec par narudžbi

----------


## anchie76

> anchie    , ti ko moj ivar: bas mi je fora ova majica sa očima


Great minds think alike   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## ivarica

evo plave, nekome sam otkinula glavu   :Smile:  
nove majice ce sigurno biti gotove za akcije u svibnju, bas smo jutros ege i ja malo gledale cijene.

----------


## Kaja

Ah, nisam ni bila svjesna kakvu ću lavinu pokrenuti "svojom pametnom idejom"  :D  :D 

Čujte, mogu li se naručiti za ovu plavu majicu (veličina M)?????

----------


## Kaja

Ah, nisam ni bila svjesna kakvu ću lavinu pokrenuti "svojom pametnom idejom"  :D  :D 

Čujte, mogu li se naručiti za ovu plavu majicu (veličina M)?????

----------


## Kaja

Ups, otišlo dvaput.

Ali to je samo znam da ozbiljno mislim 8)

----------


## ivarica

plavih vise nema, ali ubrzo cemo ih ponovo raditi

----------


## Nika

Da vam malo vadim mast  :Evil or Very Mad:   (vama koji još nemate majice) ja imam sve tri. Sivu za mamu, plavu nosi tata i s očima  :Wink:  za Bena. Nismo još u tripl izašli ali čim se malo zatopli evo nas.  :Razz:   :D 

Plava mi je super posebna.

----------


## tiaiva

mi svoje dobili, super su nam, jedva čekam da se osuše pa da ih počnemo nositi, i mm indijanac se morao buniti zašto je majca na engleskom, jadna ivarica sigurno je ospice dobila, ali mu nije objasnila da su to cice, ah nisam ni ja skužila, sinoć mi je non stop objašnjavo da su oči mogle biti razdvojene i da su ih na hrvatskom mogli ubaciti u o, i ja sam mislila da su oči,sad ga čekam da dođe kući pa da mu kažem 
CICE SE NE MOGU RAZDVOJITI!!!!!!

----------


## tiaiva

pošto imam filing da će biti gužva za velike molim meni odmah 2 ostaviti

----------


## anchie76

Bit ce to zanimljivo kad se Nika i ja krenemo setkati okolo po ljepsem vremenu, a ono svih nas 6 u Rodinim majicama  :wink:    :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

Sad bih vam najradije rekla nešto prosto!

----------


## mojabeba

mi prolazile kroz zombie fazu..jupi i mi smo na popisu..može 80..kako do nje??javite..
puse šaljemo

----------


## Magdalena

Ja pametna nisam napisala broj, ali ona jedna br. 80 bi bila super. Malo sam zabucala s javljanjem na forum, ali nadam se da majica postoji. Kako i gdje je mogu podići? Ili da se javim u utorak telefonski? Valjda neće biti prekasno.

----------


## MalaSirena

Ja sam mislila danas nazvati, ali je bila gužva u to vrijeme tak da nisam. Jel prekasno u utorak???

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Ja sam jučer telefonski zamolila Ivaricu da nas stavi na popis. Ako je zaboravila zapisujemo se za broj 80 (ako se slučajno nađe 86 još bolje). A i ako se već radi popis za velike mi bi 1 XL  i 1 XXL.

----------


## dorena

mogu se ja zapisati za plave dvije kad budu gotove, najmanji broj  :Sad:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Maggie

Super da smo upale na listu!!!
Ko na prijemnom na faksu :wink: 

Ako Mala sirena dođe prije mene, molim da joj date i našu majicu.

Hvala

----------


## Ines

e ivka- kaj budu bile i neke druge majce il samo s temom dojenja?

mislim na onak nekaj- s rodom il tak....
ne znam dal ste takve imale pa eto- pitam....

----------


## ivarica

nije prekasno u utorak, javite mi se sljedeci tjedan kad vam pase.
Roda je u Savskoj 80, kako se tiaivin muz bunio (ne samo zbog engleskog i cega ono jos   :Laughing:  ) i zato jer nema vani jumbo plakata roda    :Laughing:   evo putokaza - to je preko puta pedagoske akademije u savskoj, na tramvajskoj stanici prema NZ, mi koristimo prostor Auto kuce Pavlinic Sopic, dakle, popenjite se lijevo uz salon stepenicama na prvi kat, tamo cete naci vrata na kojima pise roda.

aleksa, na listi si.

ines, imali smo prije majice na kojima je bila samo roda 
vidjeti cemo, ovisi o troskovima, s cime cemo ici.

----------


## Zvoncica

Tek sam sad skuzila ovaj topic   :Embarassed:  . Hoce li biti za mene koja br. 74? Ja sam u Splitu, pa ako Zrinka ima koju viska moze mi se javiti. 
Hej Zrinka, doci cu 17. na predavanje o dojenju  :wink: !

----------


## Kaja

Pošiljka je stigla u Vinkovce. Ja sam oduševljena :D  :D 
Sad još samo trebam dočekati da Dora dovoljno naraste pa da ju pronesemo gradom 8) 

Hvala Ivarici

----------


## zrinka

zvoncica, super, javi  mi se  :Smile: 
ako se sjetim, donesem ti an predavanje majicu  :Smile:

----------


## klmama

ivka, jel mi doneseš na utrku?
ako ti nije problem

----------


## ivarica

kl, nema sanse, u rodi je   :Sad:

----------


## Jasna

Broj 74.. za mog malog sisavca!!!!
Kako da to naručim, je l ovo dosta.. ni ne znam da li Rode imaju moju adresu?!?

----------


## renata

jasna, mogu ti ja donijeti  :Smile: 

ali tek kad se odstampaju

----------


## ivarica

jasna, roda nema tvoju adresu  :shock:   :Laughing:  

roda ima podatke samo clanova udruge jer su ih u pristupnici duzni popuniti, 
clanovi foruma nisu i clanovi udruge.
za registraciju na forumu obavezno je upisati samo ispravnu mail adresu. 

kad majice budu ponovo tiskane, podici cemo ovaj topik.
e, da, molim vas da ne zovete danas u rodu, nisam tamo.

----------


## sarasabina

sad sam tek vidjela vaj topik i svoju Hanicu, sad je već narasla pa joj treba nova maja :Smile: )
Inače u Rijeci ima još par majca, pa kad dodjem doma vidjet ću koje boje i brojevi. Zapisat ću pa ih mogu poslati ako treba

----------


## ankika

tek sam sad skuzila topic   :Sad:  

ako je jos ostao broj 74 i mi se javljamo

----------


## mojabeba

sarasabina..mi iz rijeke..jel možemo kako doći do drage nam majice da ne naručujemo iz zg..na popisu smo :D 
puse

----------


## sarasabina

eto , malo kasnim ali gužva na poslu, gužva doma :D 
U Rijeci su ostale 3 broj 74 krem boje (kao na slici) i jedna svijetlo plava broj 92/98, pa sad tko želi neka mi se javi na pm 8)

----------


## sarasabina

zaboravih napisat.....možda bi bilo zgodno u Ri organizirati aukciju ove 4 majce, pa tko više ponudi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  naravno sve to u ugodnom ambijentu i uz fini sokić (naravno dojilje ne piju kavu  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## ivarica

wow, super brojevi su ostali   :Laughing:  

OT, i dojilje mogu popiti kavicu   :Laughing:

----------


## NICOLE

Pozdrav,
i mi bi majicu no mi smo u Puli , pa kako doći do nje treba nam veličina 80 i 86 u nekoj boji za curice a ako nema u bilo kojoj, te jedna majica velika XL za tatu i jednu M za mamu

----------


## sarasabina

:Laughing:  tata u majci sa dva tetrapaka na cikama  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  bilo bi zanimljivo. Tako veliku nemam, ali za tebe imam l pa ako hoćeš mogu ti ostaviti, pa ćemo se dogovoriti za robno financ razmjenu. Za djecu ti na žalost ja nemam broja. pa ti vidi

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Kada opet budu bile majice u điru, mi bi smo se rado predbilježili - svakome po jednu - Lauri, tati i mami.

Hvala lijepo!! :D

----------


## sarasabina

znači dječije su otišle, da li je još netko zainteresiran za one dvije maminske L veličine. Pa da paket ode u Zg?????

----------


## ivarica

ne trebas te maminske slati u zg (sive), imamo ih jos nekoliko ovdje

----------


## NICOLE

Ja bi uzela one dvije maminske L veličine ako može pa da ide paket za Pulu a za dječje bi se predbilježila za veličine 80 i 86

----------


## sarasabina

nisam ni mislila  :Laughing:  
dobro onda NICOLE za tebe spremam maminske, pa se čujemo po pitanju robno novčane razmjene :wink:

----------

Ja bi ako se budu opet radile ove plave s cicama za MMa jednu XXL...

Neki dan mi je skoro nered napravio u McDonaldsu jer je vidio dvije mame s MALIM bebama, nemaju mjesec dana, na bočicama čaja...ja ih nisam ni skužila, bila sam pregladna...Koma živa...ja se skoro rasplakala poslije...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NICOLE

Zahvaljujem 
poslala sam ti svoju e-mail adresu da se možemo dogovoriti

----------


## apricot

Ja sam dobila preveliku - broj 92/98, a moja Orka je sitna tako da bi joj ta majica bila dobra za prvi dan škole!
Ako nekome treba, danas sam dobre volje!
P.S. Do ponedjeljka me nema na Forumu, javite se na pp

----------

Ovo je super ideja i majice su super! :D 

Mi bi isto nekoliko malih (2X74 ako budu u sljedećih nekoliko tjedana) i velikih. Kakvih će sve biti i kada ako možda znate?

Hvala unaprijed

----------


## apricot

Gordana, imaš pp!

----------


## ivarica

Gordana, majice bi trebale biti gotove do 15.5.
kad ih bude, bit ce obavijest o tome na forumu i na portalu.
U Rodi vec ima mala lista cekanja, a vidim i ovdje  :Smile: , ne brinite, biti cete prve na redu.

(nego, po zadnje 4 majice nisu dosle: ivana7997, klmama (ok, ona je javila da ce ih pokupiti), anci i mojabeba, sto da radim s njima, da vas jos cekam? zao mi je sto mojabeba nije svoju majicu pokupila u rijeci dok su jos bile tamo)

----------


## ivana7997

ivka, hvala ti sto si cekala.

imam jaaaku frku oko posla, zivotnu. konacno bi se sve trebalo zavrsiti u ponedjeljak, a onda me se pazi, stizem ti platiti clanarinu i opustositi zalihe letaka, knjiga, majica... ma svega. 

samo da sve zavrsi barem donekle prihvatljivo.

----------


## ivarica

drzim fige za posao  :Smile:

----------


## emily

vidim da su rodine majce jako trazene, pa evo kako ih mozete dobiti besplatno:D 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3460

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Da li je ostalo šta majica koje danas nisu prodane za vrijeme potpisivanja apela?
Mi smo danas zakasnili (ili kako su mi cure rekle - planule su), tako da sam uspjela kupiti majicu samo za sebe  :Sad:  . A tako nam je fora bila ona "Ne po guzi". Ili ako ima kakvih drugih?! Broj 74......

----------


## tweety

koja sam ja tuka!
danas sam bila na standu potpisat apel a nisam vidjela da prodajete majice.
valjda me omeo Fran koji je danas cijeli dan neutjesan.
da li se ipak negdje mogu kupiti?

----------


## ivarica

djecje su sve planule, odraslh ima u rodi, sutra preksutra cemo ih pobrojati pa otvoriti topik

----------


## Kaja

Hoćeš li staviti i slike majica za nas koje ne znamo kakvih ima u ponudi???

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> djecje su sve planule, odraslh ima u rodi, sutra preksutra cemo ih pobrojati pa otvoriti topik


Što je s nama što smo se predbilježile za dječje majice?
Je ostala koja ili moramo čekati slijedeću turu  :Sad:  ?

----------


## ivarica

vi koje ste se predbiljezile za ADDICTED jos ste prve na listi
njih jos nismo tiskale

majice jos nisu u rodi, sutra cu ih prebrojati i napisati ovdje koliko je kojih ostalo.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Mi bi smo lijepo molili jednu majicu 68 za djecaka i jednu 74 za curicu!

Fala lijepo!

----------


## mayah79

Kad ce Zrinka u Sarajevo sa mojim majicama???  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

mayah, ne znam   :Sad:  ......ova moja ekipa misli odgoditi put u sarajevo do filmskog festivala (cini mi se u 8. mjesecu).....

os ti dolaziti put ovamo?

----------


## sanjamk

Ja se biljezim za majice kakve god da ima.U slucaju da bude malih brojcek 80  bi dobro dosao.

----------


## mayah79

Ja jos uvijek ne idem dalje od Makarske... bas sam bila sad proslu sedmicu i bilo mi je super i lijepo vrijeme, a u sarajevu grijanje jos radi (sto znaci temperature nize od 15 stepeni)... a mozemo li dogovoriti da ja tebi posaljem lovu za majice i postarinu, a ti meni paketicem posaljes vamo??  :Rolling Eyes:  
Javi ako meze ova kombinacija.
Tenks!

----------


## apricot

Može li Zrinka poslati u Zagreb, pa ću ja za Sarajevo?

----------


## zrinka

mayah, pa sto se nisi javila....
kuda ides do makarske? preko metkovica?

----------


## mayah79

jeste, jeste preko metkovica... mozda opet u junu idem...

----------


## sonja

Ivarica, hocete li opet stampati majice za klince? Nama bi trebao br 86-92. mislim da se Jelena jos dugo nece odvojiti od maminog mlijeka.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

A da li postoje Rodine naljepnice tipa "Beba u autu" ili slično. Mislim da bi i to bilo efektno.  :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

a koja je najmanja veličina majica za klince?

----------


## Karolina

I ja bih te majice NARAVNO  :Idea:  Kako doći do njih ako nismo u Zg?

----------


## Mukica

vauuuuuuuuuu
dodje mi da otvorim obrt i dilam majce tu po forumu

----------


## ivarica

nema majica za klince, kad bude, staviti cemo na forum.

majice za odrasle moci cete kupiti sutra i preksutra na Tomislavovom trgu u Zagrebu gdje ce roda na Danima udruga koje organizira gradski ured za zdravstvo i soc. skrb imati stand.

----------


## mamaLare

Mogu li se ove majice(s obzirom na upis foruma)i sad negdje naći,ja buh rado??Jel Roda još u savskoj???

----------


## apricot

Je, Roda je još uvijek u Savskoj.
Ako ti nije predugo čekati, majice će se prodavati na našoj IV rasprodaji, 4.6., u Tvornici.
Ako je, ipak skokni do Savske.

----------


## ivarica

nemojte sad poceti skakati do savske   :Smile:  
majice nisu trenutno tamo, a ni ja. 
javite se iza cetvrtka na 0915863717

----------


## kiara26

Ja bi jako rado jednu s natpisom ja sam mamino cudo(viste) ak toga jos ima... broj 68 ili vecu...

----------


## Točkica

> Ja bi jako rado jednu s natpisom ja sam mamino cudo(viste) ak toga jos ima... broj 68 ili vecu...



i ja bi takvu ili "addicted...", br. 68
Ima li šanse.....?

----------

> a kako bi na hrvatskom ono DD u Addicted pretvorila u cice?


A da probate s "OOVISNIK O MAMINOM MLIJEKU" - eto cica!
Ako ostane koja viska s rasprodaje, recimo br.68, za ljeto, jel' bi netko, lijepo molim, mogao staviti na stranu da nas priceka?   :Heart:

----------


## mamin lavić

I mi se pridružujemo jednoj majčici za bebača br.74.Do daljnjeg nema?Bumo se strpili  :D
 mali Roman 27.12.2004.

----------


## Zvac

Možemo li gdje na netu vidjeti kakvih sve majica ima? Nama nije baš usput otići do Savske da vidimo, a jako smo zainteresirani za majice za cijelu obitelj.  :Wink:

----------


## mamaLare

> nemojte sad poceti skakati do savske   
> majice nisu trenutno tamo, a ni ja. 
> javite se iza cetvrtka na 0915863717


Super,super,suuuupeeerrrrr,čujemo se u petak

----------


## Paulita

A i ja bi jednu majicu za mog malenog švrću!!Ok, on je još uvijek u bolnici, ali izaći će on vanka!A naravno papa moje mlijeko i jako mu se sviđa!Pa kad bude veličina recimo 60

----------


## Angel

Ja bih jednu majicu za nas velike.
Npr. da je na njoj znak od Superman-a, al da piše Supermama ili Supermom, whatever.
Imam par prija ( mame blizanki, 3 djece) kojima bih ih htjela pokloniti, a... možda poklonim i jednu sebi   :Wink:

----------


## Pliska

I ja bi mamino čudovište ali malo veću ako ima: 116 a može i veći broj. Sve mi odgovara samo da je dobijem. Ivarice javim ti se na tel. jer ako ih ima onda bi poslala nekoga po nju.

----------


## ivarica

to su ti majice dugih rukava.
znam da imamo dvije sestice bež i maslinasto zelenu.
ako bi htjela osmicu, javit cu ti sutra ujutro ima li ih

----------


## ms. ivy

kakvih će majica biti na rasprodaji?

----------


## ivarica

kratkih.
natpisi isti

----------


## ms. ivy

ah, nešto ćemo sigurno tržiti... :namig:

----------


## mamaLare

Samo da se javim da se vidimo u tvornici pa ću se onda poluknuti za majice,u totalnoj sam gužvi a ionako stižem u tvornicu

----------


## Josipova_mama

znam da kasno palim  :Grin:  , ali i ja bi majicu...
80 za dečka
onu addicted...
kako nisam iz Zg, ja bi poštom.
ajde mi javite kada ih bude bilo...

----------


## Pliska

Šestica maslinasto zelena. Rezerviram. Javim ti kako ću ih preuzeti.

----------


## ivarica

ok

----------


## spooky

Ova plava majica je super! I ja bih majicu veličine M ! Pliiiiizzzz!

----------


## ivarica

nema majica za odrasle

----------


## blebetalica

I mi bi po jednu majicu addicted ....68 i 74... :D 
Al ne znam jel se novi clanovi racunaju :? 
Bojim se da dok stignemo do tvornice vise ne bu bilo...a siiigurno cemo kupiti!!!!
Moze se nekak rezervirati bar do nekog doba da budemo sigurne da ce nas cekati?
Pliiiiz....

----------


## ivarica

trenutno nema tako malih, ali bit ce dan dva pred rasprodaju, nazovi za tjedan dana na 0915863717

----------


## ms. ivy

upravo sam otkrila web shop, jeee!

(i vidjela dvobojno "sunce" koje još ne mogu prežaliti, šmrc i plač)

hoće li na rasprodaji biti "malih ljudi" na kratke rukave ili samo ovo što je na webu? da se ne guram bezveze...

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Mi ovdje imamo (usa) 

BREASTFED BABE! majice.

Bas su cool.

----------

